# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  قصة عاشوراء للأطفال

## طيف المشاعر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صلِ على صاحب الدعوة المحمدية ، والشجاعة الحيدرية ، والصلابة الحسنية ، والاستقامة الحسينية ، والعبادة السجادية ، والمآثر الباقرية ، والآثار الجعفرية ، والعلوم الكاظمية ، والحجج الرضوية ، والفضائل الجوادية ،والأنوار الهادية ، والهيبة العسكرية ، والحجة الإلهية. 



ثـَورة الإمام الحسَـيْن عليه السلام

تَنَفَسَ يزيد الصعْداءَ وَهُوَ يَجلِسُ عَلى كُرسيِّ الحُكْمِ بَعدَ مَوتِ أَبِيهِ، ثُمَّ راحَ يُرَدِّدُ بِفَرحٍ شَدِيدٍ: 

" لَقدْ أَصبَحتُ حاكِماً.."

لكِنَّ سِرعانَ مَا صَرَخَ هاتِفٌ في رَأسِهِ:
"لقد آن الأوان لِيَنكَشِفَ ذلِكَ الغِطاءُ.."
اِنتَفَضَ صَارِخاً:أيَّ غطاءٍ.. ؟!
أجابه الهاتف:
"ذلِكَ الغِطاءُ الّذِي حَرَصَ والدُك عَلى أَنْ يَبقى مُسدِلاً عَلى جَميعِ تَصَرُفاتِهِ وَأَفعالِهِ..فَاستَطاعَ بِذلِكَ أَنْ يُمرِّرَ سِياسَتَهُ عَلى عُقولِ الناسِ.. وَقَدْ بَذَلَ قُصارى جُهدِهِ لِيبقى الغِطاءُ بَرّاقاً ، فَحاوَلَ بِذلِكَ مَنَحَ سُلُوكَهُ الصفَةَ الشَرعيّةَ أَمامَ الرأي العامّ..."
أَخَذَ الخوفُ يَتَسَرَّبُ إِلى أعْماقِ يَزيدَ وَهُوَ يُحاوِلُ مُقاوِمَتَهُ بِتَحَدِّي ذلِكَ الصوتِ الصارِخِ فِي رَأسِهِ:
وأَنا كَذلِكَ.. سَأُواصِلُ طَرِيقَ والِدي فِي الُمحافَظَةِ عَلى ذلِكَ الغِطاءِ مُسدِلاً عَلى سياستي..
تَتَعالى فِي رَأْسِهِ قَهقَهاتُ ضِحكٍ..ثُمَّ يَصرُخُ ذلِكَ الهاتِفُ:







"أَنتَ.. ؟!! مَنْ لا يَعرفُ يَزيدَ بنَ معاويةَ هذا الّذِي يَشْرَبُ الخَمْرَ والمُولِعَ بتربية القُرودِ والطُيورِ ، وَفِي إِقامَةِ مَجالِسِ اللّهوِ والغِناءِ.. 
أَيُّ مّجتَمَعٍ إِسلاميٍّ يرضى أَنْ يَعِيشَ عَصْرَ الجاهِليَّةِ تَحتَ رايةِ الإسلام.. ثُمَّ إنَّ أَباكَ فَضَحَ نَفْسَهُ حِينَ أَوْصى بالخِلافَةِ إِليكَ وَهْيَ بِحقٍ للإمام الحُسينِ عليه السلام ".
وَضَعَ يَزِيدُ رَأْسَهَ بَينَ يَدَيهِ .. وَاستَغْرَقَ فِي تفكيرٍ عَمِيقٍ.. ثُمَّ رَفَعَ رَأْسَهُ مُردِّدَاً: 
سَأَكْتُبُ إِلى والِي المدِينَةِ طالِباً مِنْهُ إرغامَ الحُسَيْنِ عَلى أَخْذِ البَيعةِ مِنْهُ.. نَعَمْ يَجِبُ إِرغامُ الحُسينِ عَلى البَيعةِ لِي..
********** 
استلمالوليد بن عتبةوالي المدينة، كتاب يزيد بن معاوية وقالَ بِغَضَبٍ شَديدٍ: 
مَالِي والحسينَ بنَ فاطِمَةَ..؟!
وَفِي هذِهِ الأثناء تَعالَتْ قَهْقَهاتُ ضِحْكٍ صَدَرَتْ مِنْ خَبِيثٍ كانَ يَجلِسُ قُرْبَ الوَلِيدِ فِي مَجلِسِهِ وَهُوَ: مروان بنُ الحَكَمِ…








فَراحَ الوَليدُ يُحَدِّقُ فِي وَجْهِهِ قائِلاً: 

لا أَظنُّ أنَّ الحُسينَ سَيوافِقُ عَلى بيعةِ يَزيدَ.
أجابه مَروانُ: 
أَنا أَعلَمُ أَنّهُ لا يُجِيبُكَ عَلى بَيعةِ يَزِيدَ أَبداً.. ولاَ يَرى لَهُ طاعةً عَليهِ.
صمت مَروانُ بُرهةً.. ثُمَّ راحَ يُواصِلُ كَلامَهُ، وَقَدْ ارتَسَمَ حِقْدَهُ وخُبْثَهُ عَلى مَلامِحِ وَجْهِهِ، وقال: 
لو كنتُ مَكانَكَ لَمْ أُراجِعَ الحُسينَ بِكَلِمَةٍ واحِدةٍ حَتّى أَضْرِبَ عُنُقَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَعلَمَ بموتِ معاوية.
عَظُمَ كَلامُ مَروانَ عَلى قلبِ الوَليدِ.. فَأَطْرَقَ بِرَأْسِهِ إِلى الأرض وَراحَ يَبْكِي بِصَمْتٍ وَهُوَ يُرَدِّدُ بِحرْقَةٍ وَأَلَمٍ: 
لَيتَ الوَليدُ لَمْ يُولَدْ.. وَلَمْ يَكُنْ شَيئاً مَذكوراً..
تَأَمَّلَ مَروانُ دُموعَ الوَليدِ وَهُوَ يَسْتَمِعُ إِلى كَلامِهِ.. فَراحَ يُكَلِّمَهُ بِهُدُوءٍ:
أَيُّها الأمير.. لا تَجزَعْ مِمّا ذَكَرتُ لَكَ.. إنَّ آلَ عليٍّ بنِ أَبي طالبٍ أَعداؤُنا مُنذُ القِدَمِ وَما يَزالونَ.. وإنْ لَمْ تُعالجْ أَمْرَ الحُسينِ.. فَسَوْفَ تَسقُطُ مَنْزِلَتُكَ مِنْ أَميرِ المؤمِنِينَ يَزيدَ..
فَصَرَخَ الوَليدُ بِوَجْهِ مَروانَ بِغَضَبٍ شَدِيدٍ: 
وَيْحَكَ دَعْنِي مِنْ كَلامِكَ هذا.. وأَحسِنْ القولَ فِي الحُسينِ بنِ فاطمةَ.. فَإِنَّهُ بَقِيةُ وُلْدِ النّبيّينَ..
*********
بَعَثَ الوليدُ بنُ عُتْبةٍ فِي اسْتِدعاءِ الإمام الحُسينِ عليه السلام وَقَدْ كَانَ الإمام يَعْلَمُ الأمر الّذي مِنْ أَجلِهِ أَرسَلَ الوَليدُ فِي طَلَبِهِ.. وَهذا لأنه رأَى في رُؤياهُ كَأنَّ معاويةَ مَنكوسٌ على رأسِهِ.. وَالنّارُ تَشْتَعِلُ فِي بَيتِهِ.. فَعَلِمَ مِنْ ذلِكَ بِهَلاكِهِ.. والوليدُ الآنَ يُريدُ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ البَيعةَ مِنْهُ لِيزِيدَ..
اِغْتَسَلَ الإمامُ عليه السلام وَصَلّى رَكعتَينِ ثُمَّ دَعا ربَّهُ بِما أَحَبَّ.. وأَرسَلَ فِي طَلَبِ فِتْيانِهِ وَمَوالِيهِ وأَهلِ بَيْتِهِ..
فَأَعلَمَهُمْ بِشَأْنِهِ قائِلاً: : 
لِيأْخُذْ كُلُّ مِنْكُمْ سَيفَهُ مَسلولاً تَحْتَ ثِيابِهِ.. وَكُونوا بِبابِ هذا الرجُلِ فَإِني ماضٍ إِليه ومُكَلِّمُه.. فَإِنْ سَمِعْتُمْ صَوتِي قَدْ عَلا مَعَ القَومِ.. وَصِحْتُ بِكُمْ يا آلَ الرَسُولِ.. اِقْتَحِمُوا البابَ بِغيرِ إِذْنٍ.. وَاشْهَرُوا السيُوفَ وَلا تَعْجِلُوا.. فَإِنْ رَأَيْتُمْ مَا تَخْشَونَ ضَعُوا سِيوفَكُمْ فِيهِمْ.. وَاقْتَلُوا مَنْ أَرادَ قَتلِي..







خَرَجَ الحُسينُ عليه السلام مِنْ مَنْزِلِهِ.. وَمَعَهُ ثَلاثُونَ رَجُلاً مِنْ أَهلِ بَيْتِهِ وَمُوالِيهِ وَشِيعَتِهِ.. فَأَوقَفَهُمْ عَلى بابِ الوَليدِ قائِلاً لَهُمْ :اُنْظُروا مَا أَوصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ فَلا تَعِدُوه.. وأَنا أَرْجُو أَنْ أَخْرُجَ إَليكُمْ سالِماً إِن شاءَ اللهُ..
وَدَخَلَ عَلى الوَليدِ.. فَسَلَّمَ عَلَيهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ : 
كَيفَ أَصبَحَ الأميرُ اليَومَ..؟ وَكَيفَ حَالُهُ..؟
فَرَدَّ عَليهِ الوَليدُ بنُ عُتبةَ رَدّاً حَسَناً.. وأَدناهُ منه فَأَجْلَسَهُ قُربَهُ.. وَمروانُ بنُ الحَكَمِ، ذلِكَ الخَبيثُ، كانَ جالِساً يَنْظُرُ إِليهِما.. فَسَأَلَ الإمام الحُسينُ عليه السلام الوَليدَ عَنْ أَمر مُعاويةَ، وَكَأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعلَمْ مِنْ أَمرِهِ شَيئاً: 
هَلْ وَرَدَ عَلَيكُمْ خَبرٌ من مُعاويةَ..؟ إِنَّهُ كانَ عَليلاً وَقَدْ طالتْ عِلَّتُهُ.. فَكَيفَ حالُهُ الآنَ..؟
تَأَوَّهَ الوَليدُ.. وَتَنفَّسَ الصَّعداءَ.. ثُمَّ قَالَ للإمامِ الحسينِ عليه السلام:يَا أَبا عبدِاللهِ.. لَقَدْ ذاقَ المَوتَ..
فقالَ الإمامُ الحُسينُ عليه السلام لِلوَلِيدِ: 
إِنّا للهِ وَإِنّا إِليه راجِعونَ.. ولكنْ لِماذا دَعَوْتَني..؟
فَأَجابَ الوَليدُ:دَعَوتُكَ للبَيعةِ الّتي اجْتَمَعَ الناسُ عَلَيْها..
فَقالَ الإمام الحُسينُ عليه السلام: 
أَيُّها الأميرُ.. إِنَّ مِثْلِي لاَ يَعطِي بَيعَتَهُ سِرّاً.. وَإِنَّما يَجِبُ أَنْ تَكونَ البيعةُ عَلانيةً بِحَضْرَةِ الْجَماعَةِ.. فَإِذا دَعوتَ النّاسَ غَداً إلى البَيعةِ.. دَعَوتَنا مَعَهُمْ..







فَردَّ عليهِ الوليدُ : وَاللهِ لَقَدْ قُلتَ فَأَحْسَنْتَ.. وَهكَذا كانَ ظَنّي بِكَ.
وَهُنا قامَ مَروانُ صارِخاً بالوليدِ :أَيُّها الأميرُ إنْ فارقَكَ الساعةَ ولم يُبايعْ.. فَإنّك لا تَقْدِرْ مِنْهُ عَلى مِثْلِها أَبداً.. فَاحْبِسْهُ عِنْدَكَ وَلاَ تَدَعْهُ يَخرجُ حَتّى يّبايعَ.. وَإنْ لَمْ يَفعلْ فَاضْرِبْ عُنُقَهُ..
فَقَالَ لَهُ الإمام الحُسينُ عليه السلام: 
وَيْلِي عَليكَ يا ابن الزَرْقاءَ.. أَتأمُرُ بِضَربِ عُنُقِي..؟ كَذَبْتَ واللهِ ولَؤُمْتَ.. وَاللهِ لَوْ رامَ ذلِكَ أَحدٌ لَسقِيتُ الأرض مِنْ دَمِهِ.. فَإِنْ شِئْتَ ذلِكَ فَرُمْ أَنتَ ضَربَ عُنُقِي إِنْ كُنتَ صادِقاً..
ثُمَّ التفتَ إلى الوليدِ قائلاً: 
أيُّها الأَمير.. إنّا أهلُ بيتِ النُّبوةِ.. ومَعدَنِ الرسالَةِ..
ومُخْتَلَفِ المَلائِكَةِ.. وَمَهبطُ الرَّحمَةِ.. بِنا فَتَحَ اللهُ وبِنا خَتَمَ.. ويَزِيدُ رَجلٌ فاسقٌ.. شاربٌ للخَمْرِ.. قاتلٌ للنَّفسِ.. ومُعْلِنٌ للفِسقِ.. فَمِثْلِي لاَ يُبايِعُ مِثْلَهُ.. سنُصبحُ وتَصبَحُونَ.. وَنَنْظُرُ وَتَنْظُرونَ أَيُّنا أَحقُّ بِالخِلافَةِ والبَيعَةِ..
وسَمَعَ الّذينَ عَلى البابِ صَوتَ الحُسينِ عليه السلام قَدْ عَلا.. فَهَمُّوا أَن يَقْتَحِمُوا عَلَيهِمْ المَكانَ بِسِيُوفِهم.. وَلكنَّهُمْ فُوجِئُوا بِالإمامِ الحُسينِ عليه السلام يَخْرُجُ إِليهِمْ.. فَأَمَرَهُمْ بِالاِِنْصِرافِ إِلى مَنازلِهِمْ..
وَبَعْدها قَالَ مروانُ بنُ الحكمِ مُعاتِباً الوليدَ:
إِنَّكَ عَصَيْتَنِي أَيُّها الأَميرُ حَتّى أَفلَتَ الحسينُ مِنْ يَدِكَ.. سَيَخْرُجُ عَليكَ وعَلى يَزِيدَ.. فَاعْلَم ذلِكَ..
فَقالَ لَهُ الوليدُ : 
وَيحَكَ إِنَّكَ قَدْ أَشَرْتَ عَليَّ بِقَتْلِ الحُسينِ.. وَفِي قَتْلِهِ ذَهابُ دِيني ودُنيايَ.. وَاللهِ لاَ أُحِبُّ أَنْ أَمْلِكَ الدُنيا بِأَسْرِها.. شَرْقَها وَغَرْبَها.. إِزاءَ قَتْلِ الحسينِ بنِ فاطِمةَ.. وَما أَظُنُ أَحداً يَلْقِي اللهَ يَومَ القِيامةِ بِدمِهِ إِلاّ وَهُوَ خَفِيف المِيزانِ عِنْدَ اللهِ. لاَ يَنْظُرُ إِليهِ.. وَلاَ يُزَكِّيهِ.. وَلَهُ عَذابٌ أَليمٌ..
***********
أَصْبَحَ الإمامُ الحُسينُ عليه السلام وإِذا بِمروانَ بنُ الحَكَمِ يَعتَرِضُهُ فِي طريقِهِ قائِلاً:أَبا عَبدِاللهِ.. إِنّي أُرشُدكَ إلى بَيعةِ يَزِيدَ فَإنّها خيرُ لَكَ فِي دِينِك ودُنياكَ..







فَاستَرْجَعَ الإِمامُ الحُسَينُ عليه السلام : 
إنّا للهِ وَإنّا إِليهِ راجِعونَ.. وعَلى الإِسلامِ السلامُ إِذا ابتُليتْ الأمّةُ بِراعٍ مِثْلِ يَزِيدَ.. يَا مَروانُ أَتَرشُدُنِي لِبيعةِ يَزيدَ.. وَيَزِيدُ رَجلٌ فاسِقٌ؟ لَقَدْ قُلتَ شَطَطاً وَزلَلاً.. وَلاَ أَلُومُكَ فَإنَّكَ اللّعينُ الّذِي لَعَنَكَ رَسولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وَأَنْتَ في صُلْبِ أَبِيكَ الحَكَمِ بنِ العاصِ.. وَمَنْ لَعَنَهُ رسولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فَلا يُنْكَرُ مِنْهُ أَنْ يَدْعُو لِبيعةِ يَزيدَ.. إِليكَ عَنّي ياعَدوَّ اللهِ.. فَإِنّا أَهلُ بيتِ رَسولِ اللهِ.. اَلحقُّ فِينا يَنْطِقُ على أَلسِنَتِنا.. وَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ جَدّي رَسولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يَقُولُ : الخِلافَةُ مُحرَّمَةٌ على آلِ أَبي سُفيانَ الطُلَقاءِ وأبناءِ الطُلَقاءِ.. فَإذا رَأَيتُمْ مُعاويةَ عَلى مَنْبَري فَأَبْقِرُوا بَطْنَهُ .
وَلَقَدْ رَآهُ أَهلُ المَدينةِ عَلى مَنْبَرِ الرَّسُولِ فَلَمْ يَفْعَلُوا بِهِ مَا أُمِروا.. فَابتَلاهُمْ اللهُ تَعالى بِابنِهِ يَزِيدَ..
فَقالَ مَروانُ بِغَضَبٍ شَدِيدٍ:
وَاللهِ لا تُفارِقَنِي حَتّى تُبايعَ لِيزِيدَ صاغِراً.. فَإنّكُمْ آلُ عليٍّ بنِ أبي طالبٍ مَلَئْتُمْ شَحناءً.. وشَرِبْتُم بُغضَ آلَ أبي سفيانَ.. فحَقَّ لَهُمْ بُغْضَكُمْ..
فَقالَ لَهُ الحسينُ عليه السلام : 
إليكَ عَنّي فَإنَّكَ رِجْسٌ.. وَإنّي من أَهلِ بيتِ الطهارَةِ.. قَدْ أَنزَلَ اللهُ فِينا: (إنّما يُريدُ اللهُ لِيُذهبَ عَنْكُمُ الرِجسَ أَهلَ البَيتِ وَيُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطهِيرا..)(الاحزاب/33)
فَنَكّسَ مروانُ رَأسَهُ.. وَلَمْ يَنْطِقُ بِكلمةٍ واحدةٍ.. حَتّى قَالَ لَهُ الحسينُ عليه السلام: 
أَبْشِرْ يَا ابن الزَّرقاءَ بِكُلِّ ما تَكْرَهُ مِنْ رَسولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يومَ تَقْدِمُ علَى رَبِّكَ.. فَيسأَلَكَ جَدّي عَنْ حَقّي..
فَمضى مروانُ إلى الوليدِ..وأَخبَرَهُ بِما قَالَهُ الحُسينُ عليه السلام . فَبعثَ الوَليدُ بِثلاثِينَ رَجُلاً فِي طَلَبِهِ.. فَلَمْ يَقْدِروا عَليهِ.. فَكَتَبَ الوليدُ إلى يَزِيدَ.. يُخْبِرَهُ بِأَمرِ الحُسَينِ عليه السلام بِأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرى عَليْهِ طَاعةً وَلا بَيعةً..
***********
بَعْدَ أَنْ وَصَلَ كِتابُ الوَلِيدُ إِلى يَزيدَ.. غَضِبَ غَضَبَاً شَدِيدَاً.. فَكَتَبَ إِليهِ كِتاباً يَطْلِبُ فِيهِ رَأْسَ الحُسينِ بنِ عَليٍّ عليه السلام وَيُمنِّيهِ بِجائِزَةٍ عَظِيمَةٍ..
فَأَعْظَمَ الوَلِيدُ ذلِكَ قائِلاً :
وَاللهِ.. لاَ يَراني اللهُ وأَنَا قاتِلُ الحُسَينِ ابنِ رَسولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم .. وَلَوْ جَعَلَ لِي يَزيدُ الدُنيا وَما فِيها..
خَرَجَ الإمامُ الحُسينُ عليه السلام لَيلاً إلى قَبْرِ جَدِّهِ الرَّسُول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فَصلّى هُناكَ.. وَلمّا فَرَغَ مِنْ صَلاتِهِ جَعَلَ يَدعُو قائِلاً: 


 يتبع

----------


## طيف المشاعر

اللّهُمَّ إِنَّ هذا قبرُ نبيُّك محمدٌ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وأَنَا ابنُ بِنتِ نَبيِكَ.. وَقَدْ حَضَرَني مِنَ الأمرِ مَا قَدْ عَلِمْتَ.. اللّهُمَّ إِنّي أُحِبُّ المَعرُوفَ وأَكرَهُ المُنْكَرَ.. وَإِنّي أَسألُكَ يا ذا الجَلالِ والإِكرامِ بِحَقِّ هذا القَبرِ وَمَنْ فِيهِ.. اِختَرْ لِي مِنْ أَمريَ مَا هُوَ لَكَ رِضىً.. ولِرَسُولِكَ رِضىً.. وَللمؤمنينَ رِضىً..
ثُمَّ جَعَلَ يَبكي حَتّى صارَ قريباً مِنَ الفَجْرِ.. وَضَعَ رَأْسَهُ على القبرِ فَأَخَذَتْهُ إِغفاءةٌ.. وَإِذا بِرَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قد أقبلَ عَلَيه بَين كَتِيبةٍ مِنَ المَلائِكَةِ.. فَضَمَّهُ إلى صَدْرِهِ.. وَقَبَّلَه بِينِ عَيْنَيهِ.. ثُمَّ قالَ لَهُ : 
حَبيبي يا حسينُ.. كَأَنِّي أَراكَ عَنْ قَرِيبٍ مُرَمَّلاً بِدِمائِكَ.. مَذبوحاً بأَرضِ كَربلاءِ.. بَينَ عِصابَةٍ مِنْ أُمَّتي.. وَاَنْتَ عَطْشانٌ لاَتُسْقى.. وظَمآن لا تُروى.. حَبيبي يا حسينُ.. إِنَّ اُمَّكَ وَأَباكَ وأَخاكَ قَدِمُوا عَليَّ.. وهُمْ إِليكَ مُشتاقُونَ.. وَإِنَّ لَكَ في الْجنَّةِ دَرجاتٍ لا تَنالُها إلاّ بالشهادةِ..
إِذَنْ.. فَقَدْ حَانَ الوَقْتُ الّذي كانَ يَنْتَظِرُه مُنْذُ نُعومَةِ أَظفارِهِ.. حِينَ تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ أُمِّهِ الزهراءَ عليها السلام يسأَلُها بِحزْنٍ شَدِيدٍ:
لِمَ يُقَبِّلُني جَدّي رَسولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم مِنْ نَحْرِي دونَ فَمِي..؟!
وراحتْ دُمُوعُهُ تَسيلُ عَلى وَجْنَتَيِه.. فَما كانَ مِنْ أُمِّهِ الزهراءِ عليها السلام إِلاّ أَنْ تَتَقَدَّمَ بِالسؤالِ إِلى أَبِيها رسولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.. فَأَعلَمَها بِما سَيَجْري عَلى وَلَدِها الحُسين عليه السلام..
" لَقَدْ نَزَلَ الأمينُ جِبرَئِيلُ وَأَعْطَى لِرسولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم زُجَاجَةَ تُرابٍ مِنْ أَرضِ كَربلاءَ.. وَقَدْ أَخْبَرَهُ بِأَنَّ الاِمامَ الحُسينَ عليه السلام سَيُقْتَلُ فِي هذِهِ الأََرضِ.. وَعِنْدَ شَهادَتِهِ سَيَصيرُ هذا التُرابُ دَماً.. 
فَما كَانَ مِنْ رَسولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم إلاّ أنْ يَضَعَ هذِهِ الزُجَاجَةَ أَمانَةً بَينَ يَدَي زَوجَتِهِ أُمِّ المؤمنينَ أُمِّ سَلَمةَ وَهُوَ يُعلِمُهَا بِما سَيَحْصُلُ مِنْ أَمرِ الزُجاجَةِ وَأَمرِ الإمامِ الحسينِ عليه السلام"
لِذلِكَ أَوصَى الإمامُ الحسينُ عليه السلام أَخاهُ محمدَ بنَ الحنفيةِ قَبْلَ رَحِيلِهِ قائِلاً:
أَنا عازِمٌ عَلى الخروجِ إِلى مَكَةَ.. وَقَدْ تَهيّأتُ لِذلِكَ أَنا وإخوَتِي وَبَنُو أَخي وَشِيعَتِي مِمَّنْ أَمرُهُمْ أَمري..ورَأَيُهم رَأْيي.. وَأَمّا أَنْتَ يا أَخي عَليكَ أَنْ تُقِيمَ في المدينةِ.. فَتَكونَ لِي عَيناً عَلَيْهِمْ.. وَلا تُخفِ عَليَّ شَيئاً مِنْ أُمورِهِمْ..
عَلِمَتْ اُمُّ المؤمنينَ اُمُّ سَلَمَةَ بِأَمْرِ الإمامِ الحُسينِ عليه السلام فَتَذَكَّرَتْ شَيئاً مَضى عَلَيهِ سَنَواتٌ طَويلةٌ.. زُجاجةُ تُرابٍ وَضَعَهَا رَسولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أَمانَةً عِنْدَها.. فَبَعَثَتْ إِلى الإمامِ الحُسينِ عليه السلام تُخْبِرُهُ: 
إِنّي أذكُرُكَ اللهَ يا وَلدِي أَنْ لا تَخْرُجْ.. فَقَدْ قَالَ لِي رَسولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يُقتَلُ الحُسينُ ابني بالعراقِ.. وأَعطانِي مِنَ التُربَةِ قارُورَةً.. أَمَرَني بِحفْظِها.. ومُراعاةِ ما فِيها..
فَبَعثَ إِليها : 
وَاللهِ يا أمّاهُ إِنّي لَمقتُولٌ لاَ مَحالةَ.. فَأَينَ المَفَرُّ مِنْ قَدَرِ اللهِ المقْدُورِ..؟
مَا مِنْ الموتِ بُدٌّ.. وَإِنّي لاََعرفُ اليومَ وَالساعةَ والمَكانَ الّذي اُقْتَلُ فِيهِ.. أَعْرِفُ مَكانِي وَمصْرَعِي والبُقعَةَ الّتِي أُدْفَنُ فِيها كَما أَعرفُكِ.. فَإنْ أَحْبَبْتِ أَنْ أُريكِ مَضْجَعِي.. وَمَضْجَعَ مَنْ يُسْتَشْهَدُ مَعِي.. فَعلتُ ذلِكَ..
فَحَضَرتْ اِليهِ قَائلةً : قَدْ شِئْتُ ذلِكَ..
" فَتَكَلَّمَ الإمامُ الحُسينُ عليه السلام بِاسْمِ اللهِ الأعظمِ.. فَتَخَفَّضَتْ الأرضُ حَتّى أَراهَا مَضْجَعَهُ.. وَمضْجَعَ مَنْ يُسْتَشْهَدُ مَعَهُ.. وأَعْطاها مِنَ التُربَةِ شَيْئاً فَخَلَطَتْهُ بِما كانَ مَعَها فِي تِلْكَ الزُجَاجَةِ.."







ثُمَّ قالَ لَها: 
إِنّي اُقْتَلُ فِي يومِ عاشوراءَ.. وَهُوَ اليومُ العاشِرُ مِنْ مُحرَّمِ بَعدَ صَلاةِ الزَوالِ.. فَعَلَيكِ السَّلامُ يا أُماهُ.. وَرَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْكِ بِرضانا عَنْكِ..
*********
جَمَعَ الإمامُ الحُسينُ عليه السلام أصحابه الذِينَ عَزَمُوا عَلى الخُروجِ مَعَهُ إِلى العراقِ.. فَأَعطى كُلَّ واحدٍ مِنْهُمْ عَشْرَةَ دَنانيرَ وَجَمَلاً يَحمِلُ عَلَيهِ رَحْلَهُ وَزادَهُ.. ثُمَّ طَافَ بِالبيتِ.. وَسَعى بَينَ الصّفا والمَروَةِ.. وَبَعدَها تَهيّأَ لِلخروجِ .. فَحَمَلَ بَناتَهُ وأَخواتَهُ عَلى الَمحمَلِ.. 
وَخَرجَ مِنْ مَكةَ يَومَ الثُلاثاءِ.. يَومَ التَروِيَةِ لِثمانٍ مَضَيْنَ مِنْ ذِي الحَجّةِ.. وَمَعَهُ اثنانٍ وَثَمانُونَ رَجُلاً مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ ومَوالِيهِ وأَهلِ بَيْتِهِ مُتَوجِّهاً إلى العراقِ.. وَهُوَ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ لاَ يَجْنِي مِنْ ثَورَتِهِ هذهِ نَصراً ماديّاً ظاهريّاً.. بَلْ سَوفَ يُسْتَشْهَدُ هُوَ وَأَولادُهُ وَأَصحابُهُ وإِخوَتُهُ.. وَسَتُسْبى نِساؤُهُ.. فَكَيْفَ سَيَسْتَطِيعُ الإمامُ الحُسينُ عليه السلام بِهذا إِحياءَ الرسالةِ الُمحمّدِيةِ..؟! 
نَعَمْ إِنَّ وَضْعَ الُمجتَمعِ الإسلاميِّ فِي مِثْلِ هذِهِ الظُروفِ كانَ يَتَطَلَّبُ القيامَ بِعَمَلٍ استِشهادِيٍّ فَاجِعٍ يُلْهَبُ الروحَ الجِهادِيَّةَ فِي هذا المجتَمَعِ.. وَيَتَضَمَّنُ أَسْمى مَراتبِ التضْحِيَةِ فِي سَبيلِ هذا المبدأ.. كَي يَكونُ مَناراً لِجَمِيعِ الثائِرينَ حِينَ تَلُوحُ لَهُمْ وَعورَةُ الطَريقِ.. وتَضَمَحِلّ أَمامَهُمْ احتِمالاتُ الفَوزِ.. لِذلِكَ شَيَّعَ الاِمامُ الحسينُ عليه السلام خُرُوجَهُ إلى مَعْركَةِ الطَفِ بِكَلِماتِهِ الخالِدةِ::لَمْ أخرجْ أشِراً ولا بَطِراً.. وَلا مُفسِداً ولا ظالِماً.. وإنّما خَرَجْتُ لطلبِ الإصلاحِ فِي أمَّةِ جَدّي رسولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم .
********
وَيَأْتِي يومُ العاشرِ مِنْ مُحَرَّمِ.. وَالإمامُ الحسينُ عليه السلام فِي ساحةِ المَعْرَكَةِ بِأَرضِ كَربلاءَ يُعاني آلاماً وَ رَزايا لَمْ يَشْهَدُ لَهُما التاريخُ مَثِيلاً.. فَفِي الخيامِ نِساؤُهُ وأَطفالُهُ يَمُوتُونَ عَطَشاً وَهُمْ يَحلَمُونَ بِقَطرةِ ماءٍ.. وَفِي ساحَةِ المعْرَكَةِ سَقَطَ شَهِيداً ،







أَخُوه أَبو الفضلِ العبّاسُوَهُوَ مَقطوعُ الكَفَينِ عَلى شاطِىءِ الفُراتِ فِي مُحاولةٍ مِنْهُ لِجَلٌبِ الماءِ إِلى النِساءِ والأطفالِ..
واستُشْهِدَ ابنُهُعليٌّ الأكبرَ..والقاسمُ بنُ الحَسَنِعليه السلام.وأَصحابُهُالّذينَ آثَروا البَقاءَ مَعَهُ.. 
والأفْجَعُ مِنْ هذا هُوَ اسْتِشهادُ وَلَدِهِ عَبدِاللهِ الرَضيعِالّذي لَمْ يَتَجاوَزَ عُمْرُهُ بِضْعَةَ شُهورٍ.. كانَ قَد جَفَّ اللّبَنُ فِي صَدْرِ أُمِّهِ الرَّباب.. فَحَمَلَهُ الإمامُ الحُسَينُ عليه السلام بَينَ يَدَيْهِ.. وَوَقَفَ بِهِ أَمامَ الأعداءِ مُخاطِباً إِياهُمْ: 
أَنْتُمْ تُقاتِلُونِي وأُقاتِلُكُمْ.. فَما ذَنْبُ هذا الطفلِ الرَّضِيعِ يُعانِي مِنْ شِدَةِ الظَمَأَ..؟ خُذُوهُ أَنْتُمْ مِنّي..واسْقُوهُ جُرْعَةَ ماءٍ..







فَأَجابُوهُ بِسَهْمٍ أَطْلَقَهُ مُجْرِمٌ مِنْهُمْ يُدعى حَرْمَلَةَ بنَ كاهلٍ نَحوَ عُنُقِ الرَّضِيعِ.. فَذَبَحَهُ مِنَ الوَريدِ إِلى الوَرِيدِ.. فَيا أَيُّها الناسُ أَيُّ قلبٍ وعقلٍ يَستطيعانِ أَن يَصْمُدا أمامَ مُصيبةٍ كَهذِهِ..؟!! 
وَرَغْمَ كلِّ مَا نَزَلَ بالإمامِ الحُسَينِ عليه السلام مِنْ آلامِ المَصائِبِ المُفْجَعاتِ الّتي استَنْزَفَتْ جَمِيعَ قِواهُ إِلى جانِبِ ذلِكَ الظمأَ الشَدِيدِ الّذِي جَعَلَ لِسَانَهُ كَالخَشَبَةِ اليابِسَةِ.. إِلاّ أَنَّهُ شَهَرَ سَيْفَهُ وَنَزَلَ لِمواجَهَةِ الأعداءِ وَحَمَلَ عَليهم حَملاتٍ مَشهودةً فَما لَبِثَ أنْ رَماهُ أَحدُهُمْ بِحَجَرٍ عَلى جَبْهَتِهِ فَجَعَلَ الدَّمَ يَسِيلُ عَلى عَيْنَيهِ وَوَجْهِهِ.. وبَينما هُوَ يُحاوِلُ مَسْحَ الدَّمَ رَماهُ آخَرُ بسَهْمٍ ذِي ثَلاثِ شُعَبٍ.. فَخَرَقَ السَّهْمُ قلبَ الإمامِ الحُسينِ عليه السلام وَجَعَلَ الدَّمَ يَتَدَفَّقَ بِغَزارَةٍ.. وَعِنْدَها راحَ الإمامُ يُلَطِّخُ وَجْهَهُ ولِحْيَتَهُ بالدِّماءِ الطاهِرَةِ قائِلاً : 
« هوّن عليّ ما نزل بي أنّه بِعينِ الله.. هكذا أكونُ حَتَّى أَلقى جَدّي رَسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وأَنَا مُخَضَّبٌ بِدَمِي.. فَأَقولُ لَهُ : قَتَلَنِي فلانُ.. وفلانُ ».. 
وَيومَها كانَتْ أمُّ المؤمِنِينَأمُّ سَلَمَةَتُحَدِّقُ بِكُلِّ لَوعةٍ وأَلَمٍ فيزُجاجَةِ التُرابِ.. وَإِذا بِها فَجأَةً..!! تَتَحَوَّلُ إلى دَمٍ أَحْمَرٍ..







لَقَدْاسْتُشْهِدَ الإمامُ الحُسينُعليه السلام مِنْ أَجْلِ إِحياءِ الرِّسالَةِ المحمَّدِيةِ.. 
وَبِهذِهِ الفاجِعَةِ الّتِي سَتَهِزُّ ضَمِيرَ الُمجْتَمعِ الإسلاميِّ وَتُشَكّلُ انفِعالاً عَمِيقاً يَغْمُرُ النَّفْسَ فَيَدْفَعَها إلى الثَّورَةِمِنْ أَجْلِ كَرامَتِها...
ويَبعَثُ فِي الروحِ الهامدةِجُذْوَةً جَدِيدةًلا يَخْمِدُ أَوارُها عَلى مَرِّ الأعوامِ والقُرونِ..
***********
فَلَمْ تَكُنْ واقِعَةُ الطفِ قَضِيَّةً مَأْساوِيَةً عابِرَةً حَدَثَتْ في مَرحَلَةٍ مُعَيَّنَةٍ مِنْ التارِيخِ فَحَسْبُ.. وَإِنَّما هِيَ صُورةٌ متكاملةٌ لِتَجْسِيدِ الصّراعِ بَينَ الحَقِّ والباطِلِ.. صورةٌ واقِعِيةٌ تَنْبُضُ بِالحَياةِ تُشَكِّلُ قَلْبَ التارِيخِ الاِِسلاميِّ. 
فَلَولاها لَماتَ ذلِكَ التارِيخُ.. هِيَ صَرْخَةٌ تَتَعالى فِي ضَمِيرِ الإِنسانِيةِ كُلّما أَسْدَلَ التاريخُ سَتَائِرَهُ،







يَظْهَرُ أَمامَ العالَمِ جَسَدَ الإمامِ الحُسَينِ عليه السلام مُضَرَّجاً بِدِمائِهِيَجْثُمُ فَوْقَهُ اللّعينُ (شِمْرٌ بنُ ذِي الجَوشَن) وَهُوَ يَحِزُّ رَأسَهُ الشَّرِيفَ بالسّيفِ وَمِنْ حَولِهِ آخَرُونَ . مِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَسْلِبُهُ عِمَامَتَهُ ، ومِنْهُمْ مَن يَسْلبُهُ سَيْفَهُ.. ومِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَسْلُبُهُ ثَوْبَهُ.. وَمِنْهُمْ يُحاوِلُ سَلْبَ خَاتِمَهُ فَلَمْ يَستَطِعِ انْتِزاعَهُ فَيَقْطَعَ إِصْبَعَ الإمامِ عليه السلام لِيَحْصُلَ عَلى ذلِكَ الخاتَمِ..
ويُحارُ المرءُ بَينَ أَنْ يُحَدِّقَ فِي هذا المَنْظَرِ أَو في المنظرِ الّذي خَلْفَه.. 
وَمَاذا خَلْفَ جَسَدِ الإمامِ الحُسينِ عليه السلام غَيرَ خِيامِهِ الّتِي احتَمَتْ بِها نِساؤُهُ وأَطْفالُهُ.. 







وَقَدْ أَضرَمُوا فيها النِيرانَ ، فَخَرَجْتِ النِساءُ وَالأطفالُ يَتَصارَخُونَ فَزِعِينَ وَهُمْ يُحاوِلُونَ تَجنِب النِيرانِ.. وَبَيْنما هُمْ عَلى هذِهِ الحالةِ وَإِذا بِخيولِ الأعداءِ تَلْتَفُّ حَولَهُم..
وَهكَذا تَمتَزِجُ الصُورَتانِ فِي صورةٍ واحدةٍ.. 
فَيُشاهِدَ العالِمُ نِساءَ الإمامِ الحُسينِ عليه السلام وأَطفالَهُ وَهُمْ يُقادُونَ اُسارى إلى مَجْلِسِ يَزيدَ بنِ مُعاوِيَةَ.. 







وَمِنْ حَولِهِمْ الرؤوسُ مَرفُوعةٌ على الرِّماحِ . رَأْسُ الإمامِ الحُسينِ عليه السلام ورُؤوسُ أَهْل بَيتِهِ وَأَصْحابِهِ الّذِينَ أَضاءَتْ أَنوارُهُمْ دُروبَ الإنسانيةِ ، وأَحْيَتْ مَعانِيَ التَضْحِيةِ وَالفِداءِ مِنْ أَجْلِ نُصرَةِ الحَقِّ وَالدينِ .
***********



أسألـكم الدعـاء

----------


## فخري سنتي

تم ايقاف عضويتك ويكفي نحن شيعة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام ..

الادارة

----------


## واحد فاضي

> لماذا نربي اطفالنا على الحقد ماهذا التفكير الدين الاسلامي دين الطهاره وصفاء القلوب حتى اليهود والنصاري ارشدنا بطرق للتعامل معهم ونهانا عن السب وسوء الخلق
> 
> قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ليس منا الطعان ولا اللعان ولا الفاحش ولا البذئ "
> 
> وانتم جالسين تعلمون اطفالكم لعن وسب وكره الحمد الله على نعمة العقل والدين ههههههههههه



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
واللعن الدائم على أعدائهم من الآن وما قبل الى قيام يوم الدين  
بداية اذا حبيتي توجهي الكلام فقوليه الى سادتك ومشايخك 
اللي كل يوم والثاني طالعين بفتوى 
وآخرهم فتوى إباحة دماء أصحاب القنوات الفضائية 
فهل تمت مناصحتهم ؟؟
هل تم الاستماع اليهم ؟؟
وهل وميلون هل حتى توصلي للفتوى لشيخكم اللي أصدر إباححة دماء الناس . 
وثانياً أما تعاملكم ويا اليهود والنصارى فهذي كثري منها 
بس إيه صحيح تعاملكم ويا اليهود مو مشكله 
ما تعملوا ليهم شي أبد والدليل تصدير الغاز المصري ليهم 
بسعر يقارب البلاش أهم شي راحت اليهود وسلامتهم لأنها 
من تعاليمكم 
بس حزب الله يا حرام ذبح اليهود ( المحتلين ) 
قتل اليهود ( المحتلين ) 
نتفهم تنتيف ( المحتلين ) 
ومرمر عيشتهم ( المحتلين )  
والنصارى انتون والحمد لله على فضله ومنته 
ما تقصروا وياهم 
والدليل البترول تعطوه وياهم وتخلوهم يتمتعوا بخيراته 
لأنهم نصارى وهذي المعامله لازم تصير منكم  
بس الله يحرسه السيد حسن ما هو عاطينهم فرصه يتنفسوا 
لا يستقبلهم هالاميركان ولا يواطنهم بعيشة الله 
وهذا مو من الاسلام في شيء  
أما مشايخكم فهم يستقبلوهم وياخذوا من عندهم ويتناقشوا معاهم 
وما فيه مانع لو نقلوا بعض من أفكارهم فهذا من سماحة الدين عندكم  
وبالنسبة لتعليم الاطفال على قولتك 
السب واللعن وتحمدي ربك على نعمة العقل والدين ههههههههه 
إسألي تاريخك الاسود الذي يتكلم عن السب واللعن 
على المنابر ..... 
60 سنة وعلى أقل تقدير 40 عااااام 
والامام علي عليه السلام يسب على المنابر 
من قبل السلطة الحاكمة آنذاك  
وهم بني أميه  
معاوية وأزلام معاوية 
حتى جاء عمر بن عبدالعزيز رحمة الله 
وأوقف تلك المهزلة 
ومن سخرية القدر ومن المسخرة الانسانية 
أن تسمى مسبة الامام علية بالسنّة 
فهل من السنّة أن تسمى البدعة وأي بدعة 
بمسمى السنّة

ثم هل تريدين منا أن نزيل جزء من التاريخ لمصلحة آل أميّة ؟؟

هذا هو التاريخ وهذه هي الوقائع فلم نخفيها ونغيرها ؟؟  
نحن انما نربي أطفالنا على معرفة الحق والدين النقي الخالي من الشبهات 
والذي فطر الانسان عليه 
بدل أن نربي أطفالنا على الخرافات والدين المموه 
ودين الفتوى لليوم الواحد 
دين الرسول الأعظم صلى الله عليه وآله وآل بيته الأطهار  
وانما نلعن من لعنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله 
ونتبرأ ممن تبرأ منه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله  
ولا نوالي الا من جائت الموالاة فيه بالدليل الواضح 
والبرهان المتواتر  

هنيئاً لنا هذه الموالاة  

مع العلم بأننا لا نرضى على إخوتنا أهل السنّة أن ينجرفوا في مستنقع السلفية البغيضة ، والفتن المتواترة من قبل بعض المحسوبين على التيار السنّي 
فالسنّة والشيعة إخوان لكل منهم طريقة ومنهج يجب أن لا يتدخل فيه أحد أبداً أبداً ، فهل من الصعب عليكم أن تفهموا بأن الدين جاء الى قلوب البشر مباشرة وليس على أحد الوصاية على الطرف الآخر . 
الا تستطيعون أن تتعايشوا مع الطرف الآخر بصورة سلمية 
إنظروا الى العراق ...باكستان ...الهند ....وغيرها غيرها من بلاد العالم 
السنة والشيعة منهم إخوان ومنهم من هم متزوجون من بعضهم البعض 
لكن تأبى النفوس المريضة أن تفهم هذه العلاقة  
الا أن يشملهم الله برحمته  

سلاماً

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشاركه رائعه جدا

----------


## طيف المشاعر

يعطيكم الف عافيه 
ع الرد الأكثر من رائع

يعطيكم العافيه 

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صلِ على محمد والِ محمد وعجل فرجهم .

طيــف المشاعر

احسنت أُوخيــة .. وبـــارك الله فيــك على هذا
الطــرح ..
في ميـــزان اعــــــمالك ان شـــــــاء الله .
بانتـــظار جديد تجود به يـــدااااك .

تحيااتي / اميرة.

----------


## عاشقة الوهم

يسلمووو على الطرح القيم والمفيد

جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك


تحيات

----------

